# What is wrong with this?



## jshafer (Jul 26, 2011)

This is a picture of a sewer pipe that exits the home, through a poured concrete basement wall, approximately 2-3 feet below ground level. It attaches to the main pipe to the septic tank. Plumber and contractor left this as pictured. What is missing?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627188035836/


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

jshafer said:


> What is missing?


 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/





Paul


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

a henway is missing.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> a henway is missing.


Whats a hen way?


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Bill said:


> Whats a hen way?


about 3 or 4 pounds. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

house plumber said:


> about 3 or 4 pounds. :laughing:


I knew you were going to say that!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

jshafer said:


> This is a picture of a sewer pipe that exits the home, through a poured concrete basement wall, approximately 2-3 feet below ground level. It attaches to the main pipe to the septic tank. Plumber and contractor left this as pictured. What is missing?
> 
> They forgot to putty the hole.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealLivePlumber said:


> They forgot to putty the hole.


Nope...silicone.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Nope...silicone.


Nope! Plumbers Puddy! :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Nope. forgot to connect the flangusset to the modular port side of the uphill waste line


----------

